# Hey just what to know



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

what is the most hours you seen on a skid steer? What brand was it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

100,000

Bobcat of course.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

The landscaper who does yard installs for us has a 7775 Deere. Last I knew It had 7200 hours on it. He still has it as a yard machine. Still runs and looks excellent.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;379779 said:


> 100,000


Actually I heard 140,000 hours.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow!

I just did some research and found that there is a New Holland Skid that has been running 24/7/365 since 1943. I guess that makes it a New Holland WAY better then a Bobcat.

FYI that is over 551,000 hours. 

I knew there was a way for me to get some math on this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Can't be. 

Bobcats are better. 

They just are.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Well considering that the New Holland skid was running in the Netherlands during WWII I think it is way better then a Bobcat.


Amsterdam was bombarded during WWII yet this New Holland skid was running strong. Was there a Bobcat cleaning up a devastated city during WWII? I think not. Can a Bobcat take a direct hit in a war? I digress. 

LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, you got me.  

I thought New Hollands were made in New Holland though, not Old Holland.  xysport


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

A new holland couldn't make it past 4,000 hours. you can't keep motors in them. I talked to a guy with 2 brand new, new hollands and the motor went out of both of them. I heard of a bobcat with 12,000 hours on it and i think that is good. O bye the way new hollands suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :realmad: So what do you new holland guys have to say about that?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I would say:

Come back and talk after you graduate high school. 

Thanks.


----------



## dirthog (Feb 17, 2006)

*New Holland*

seems strange we have a couple of thousand of them out and have very little trouble with them only replaced three motors that i know of


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

dirthog;379957 said:


> seems strange we have a couple of thousand of them out and have very little trouble with them only replaced three motors that i know of


Please do not feed the troll. 

The OP is most likely a kid who's father just got a job at Bobcat. Good intentions, bad game-plan.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

No I don't work for bobcat and know my dad doesn't work there either. We have a farm and raise beef cattle. We have a bobcat and a john deere. A dairy farmer has all new hollands and has alot of trouble with them, so he is trying a bobcat.  New Hollands


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

Why don't you people BUY eqpt. that is made by someone who only builds heavy eqpt. You simply cant build a lawnmower and a skid steer on the same line, and that is what New Holland does. As far as Bobcat they build a good skid steer they just need heavier compents such as pins and buishings


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Apparently I missed something, Since when does NH build lawn mowers?

I'd love to see a pic of one.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;380154 said:


> Apparently I missed something, Since when does NH build lawn mowers?
> 
> I'd love to see a pic of one.


Screw that, I want to see lawnmowers and skid steers coming off the same line.

There should be a documentary of such a process for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThisIsMe;380208 said:


> Screw that, I want to see lawnmowers and skid steers coming off the same line.
> 
> There should be a documentary of such a process for sure.


Glad someone caught that too. I'd love to see that as well.

Can you imagine the tooling for that? I wonder how they do that, 1 SS then a mower? Or do you think maybe they just make SS's for a day and then switch over to mowers?

Might want to add in the observation that NH makes a crapload of farming equipment. It might not be heavy construction equipment, but I would classify it as heavier than lawnmowers.

But then, what do I know, I just post to check SnoFarmer's weather and see my name in every thread.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

What if there is a mishap on the production line like at the coin mint, where it is a quarter but struck with a dime die. If a half lawnmower / half skid steer mishap happens does that make it more valuable like the coin mishaps? 

Something like a skid steer with lawn mower blades under the bucket could be worth a fortune. I better keep an eye out for one.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

pinepointe;380049 said:


> Why don't you people BUY eqpt. that is made by someone who only builds heavy eqpt.


Huh?

What does Bobcat make that is heavier then the heaviest from the other major players?

Cat
JD
New Holland.

Does Bobcat make anything larger then :

A 530hp tractor?
A 180,000lb excavator?
A 300hp Bulldozer?
A 5 yard loader?

Then again these are coming off the same so called "lawn mower" line. I.E New Holland makes them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, I had a major brain fart on my other post about heavy equipment manufactured by NH. Sorry for the confusion.

Here are some links to heavy equipment that NH manufactures. Funny thing is I don't see anything about lawnmowers. As for purchasing a SS manufactured only by someone that manufactures heavy equipment, that would be impossible as a SS is not classified as heavy equipment.

Wheel Loaders: http://construction.newholland.com/products/series.aspx?navid=167&RL=ENNA&lineid=447&seriesid=2709

Excavators: http://construction.newholland.com/products/series.aspx?navid=167&RL=ENNA&lineid=447&seriesid=2705

Graders: http://construction.newholland.com/products/series.aspx?navid=167&RL=ENNA&lineid=447&seriesid=2713

Here's some pics of heavy equipment that NH manufactures.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I am confused.

Which one of these pics is heavy equipment?


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey, I'm not bad mouthing New Holland,but i don't hear anything good about there skid steers. And about the pic, which one could you afford? for me it would be the bobcat. and bobcat doesn't make that large of a machine. They are to busy making there skid steers.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

ThisIsMe;380221 said:


> Huh?
> 
> What does Bobcat make that is heavier then the heaviest from the other major players?
> 
> ...


No, because bobcat doesn't make any of those. But that make one heck of a skid steer.

John deere makes a bigger excator than 180,000 lbs they have one that is 183,000 lbs. And a bigger bulldozer than 300 hp too they have one that is 324 hp. And they also make a bigger loader too they have one that is 7.25 cu yard.with 380 horse.So all of the things listed above is bigger than the biggest New Holland and are all made by john deere. And bobcat makes a bigger skid steer than New Holland. wesport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aaaaannnnndddddd, my dad can beat up your dad. So there


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;380388 said:


> Aaaaannnnndddddd, my dad can beat up your dad. So there


You sure? My dad has super powers.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

bobcat s-160;380369 said:


> Hey, I'm not bad mouthing New Holland,but i don't hear anything good about there skid steers. And about the pic, which one could you afford? for me it would be the bobcat. and bobcat doesn'tmake that large of a machine. They are to busy making there skid steers.


 If you searched as hard to find anything with the words new holland as you did to find bobcat stuff ( years in the past ) you'd hear plenty of good stuff about NH. You did bad mout NH. you said that there motors blew up. Do you even know who makes their motors? Were you talking gas or diesel motors? What do you think about deere skids? NH. made there chassis untill 1999 when the 200 series was introduced. This site is a great place to read useful info, funny thing is I haven't read any from you. We all know you love your bobcat and that is great, but i think it is time for you two to get a room !!!


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

magnatrac;380402 said:


> If you searched as hard to find anything with the words new holland as you did to find bobcat stuff ( years in the past ) you'd hear plenty of good stuff about NH. You did bad mout NH. you said that there motors blew up. Do you even know who makes their motors? Were you talking gas or diesel motors? What do you think about deere skids? NH. made there chassis untill 1999 when the 200 series was introduced. This site is a great place to read useful info, funny thing is I haven't read any from you. We all know you love your bobcat and that is great, but i think it is time for you two to get a room !!!


Yea New Holland does. I never had a NH i'm going by what I hear. One guy is our neighbor he bought a new NH (diesel) the motor went out of that one, so he bought another new one and he is on the second motor on that one too. As far as john deere the 200 series had problems, but i think the new 300 series have alot of improvements i have a new 317 and like it. And if NH didn't have the motor problems that I hear about I would have tried one of those instead of the bobcat. This big dairy farmer not too far from me, has all NH and he is having problems with them so he is trying a bobcat out and if it holds up he will get all bobcats. He has 4 or 5 NH now and one bobcat.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;380388 said:


> Aaaaannnnndddddd, my dad can beat up your dad. So there


What do you mean by that?????????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bobcat s-160;380488 said:


> What do you mean by that?????????


If you have to ask.........

PS Might want to check the site rules. I think it says something about if you don't have first hand experience with something, don't talk about it, especially bad things.


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

Some people just don't get it. I own a Cat and a Komatsu and love both of them so read the post before you respond I was not putting down Komatsu or Cat, just open your eyes people. And buy the way, you people that are New Holland owners must not know your product line of eqpt. We used to own a New Holland compact diesel lawn mower, go check the site. As far a New Holland making a line of heavy eqpt. that anyone takes seriously come on guys why buy a New Holland or Bobcat when you can buy the best and make money insted of saving a dollar and having down time. Perfect example my buddy has a 341 bobcat excavator 2006 model with 712 hrs on it he had a bad wine from the pump and all the bushings were bad and the lift cylinder was bent. I hauled it to Winchester Va for repair they fixed all the bushings and the cylinder. They told him the pump was fine. Winchester Eqpt took it out to test the pins and bushings and when they did the the pump blew off the side of the motor, cracking the block of the motor and destroying the machine. Now they don't know if bobcat is going to cover any of this. I cant afford to have service or eqpt like this


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

pinepointe;380588 said:


> And buy the way, you people that are New Holland owners must not know your product line of eqpt.


Who claimed that New Holland did not make heavy equipment while Bobcat did?



pinepointe;380588 said:


> As far a New Holland making a line of heavy eqpt. that anyone takes seriously


From this it is easy to assume that you have not been outside the USA. Then again your argument is bogus as you had no clue that New Holland made heavy equipment. So which is it; they do not make heavy equipment or they make heavy equipment that no one takes seriously?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

If you want to see what they make take a look at the parent co. Just go to CNH.com and look for your self. New holland is just a small part of cnh global. This company is actually one of the largest producers of ag. and construction equipment. Just pick your paint color and brand name, kind of like chevy or gmc.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

magnatrac;380746 said:


> If you want to see what they make take a look at the parent co. Just go to CNH.com and look for your self. New holland is just a small part of cnh global. This company is actually one of the largest producers of ag. and construction equipment. Just pick your paint color and brand name, kind of like chevy or gmc.


Good post.

Of course if Pinepunt takes a good look at CNH he would notice that they are the second largest producer of skid steers, next to Bobcat, and sell over twice as many as Cat. I guess someone it taking them seriously.

Uneducated bashing is just silly is it not?


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

What do you mean that New Holland does not make lawn mowers..

but do any of them float or get stuck up in a tree?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Can you say photo shop!!! Looks like a walker to me!!!


----------



## ABM (Mar 9, 2003)

I've personally put lots of hours on a New Holland "lawnmower"... 14' Haybine :=) Worked great as long as you've got about 100 hp to keep it moving!


----------

